#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Bijbaantje gezocht BE

## Palermo

Hoi ik (V / 24) zoek nog een bijverdienste in 9000 in Be

Mag id horeca, productie, administratie, schoonmaak zijn
Nacht- of weekendwerk schrikt mij niet af
Talen: Frans, NL, Eng
Ik beschik NIET over een rijbewijs
GEEN INTIEM

Groetjes

----------

